# 2003 Outback 25Rs Great Condition



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Selling our family's great condition travel trailor. This trailor has been taken great care of and has lots of extras. Trailor is 25ft, but pull the bed slide out and now it is almost 30ft.Has two slide outs,electric hitch,am/fm cd player,newer tires,two propane tanks/two batterys,TV swing arms and more. Clear title and selling for $7.500 
Contact us at [email protected]
Thanks[


----------

